# Greetings from Canada



## Dale01 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello All,

Just dropped by to say hi. Wonderful and very interesting website you have here, Since I'm into aviation photography and WW2 aircraft it's Great to see old photos uploaded here also. Keep up the good work all.

Cheers
Dale


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Dale and welcome.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 3, 2008)

Dale01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just dropped by to say hi. Wonderful and very interesting website you have here, Since I'm into aviation photography and WW2 aircraft it's Great to see old photos uploaded here also. Keep up the good work all.
> 
> ...



Where is Canada?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Dale:

Welcome to the forum. You'll enjoy the place, look around, ask questions.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)

Hunter, its up north.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Dale01. Welcome to the forum. Have you uploaded any of your pix yet?


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 3, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Hello Dale01. Welcome to the forum. Have you uploaded any of your pix yet?



Thanks all for the welcome.

Doug, I uploaded a few yesterday a B-17 Memphis Belle and a Lancaster, Should be under recent photos.

Dale


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> Where is Canada?




Hey Hunter,

It's east of Winnipeg  
How's the snow out there?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> Where is Canada?





Njaco said:


> Hunter, its up north.  Welcome to the forum!



There's something north of Oklahoma? Hmmm, news to me.

Oh...........welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)

> There's something north of Oklahoma?



hate to tell ya this but theres the whole rest of the world! Except for Australia and Kiwiland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2008)

Njaco said:


> hate to tell ya this but theres the whole rest of the world! Except for Australia and Kiwiland.



I gotta get me a map! ha ha ha


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Emac44 (Mar 3, 2008)

G'day Dale from Queensland Australia


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> Where is Canada?



It's a bit to the west from here... Welcome Dale from the old world..


----------



## seesul (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dale!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 4, 2008)

hello from sunny Far North Queensland home of the Boomerang


----------



## Heinz (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey mate welcome.............


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

G'day mate and welcome!

I don't trust maps -they keep changing,especially round the middle bits- I prefer finding out for myself what's north of my original homeland - the answer: everything except for Antarctica!

A big welcome from Hungary (Magyarország)!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2008)

Gidday mate welcome to the site!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> hate to tell ya this but theres the whole rest of the world! Except for Australia and Kiwiland.



Hey Njaco,
I see you a Mustang lover, Here is one I shot at the Drag Strip
Canadian Drag Racing Photos - Top Sportsman/IMG 4318

Dale


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is one for the WW1 Guys.
Fokker DR.1


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice shot Dale. Welcome to the site.


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

Great shot Dale! Where was it taken?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

Dale, NICE Shelby!! And Drideckker! You ought to get with evangilder and compare notes.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Which airshow did you get the Fokker its the guys from Brantfordand they don't stray to far away, maybe I'll see you at the airshow I help out at


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome from Texas, soon to be south of the border!

DBII


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Nice shot Dale. Welcome to the site.





A4K said:


> Great shot Dale! Where was it taken?



Thanks again guys.

The Fokker I shot at the Airshow at the Region of Waterloo International Airport back in Aug 2006, as well as the Memphis Belle and the Lancaster.Word has it this year the Airport is supposed to put on a bigger show then ever.

Dale


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Dale, NICE Shelby!! And Drideckker! You ought to get with evangilder and compare notes.



Thanks Njaco, Don't know Evanglider does he shoot Drag racing also?

Dale


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 4, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Which airshow did you get the Fokker its the guys from Brantfordand they don't stray to far away, maybe I'll see you at the airshow I help out at



Hey PBFOOT,

What airshow do you help out at? Brantford is the one I don't go to because they hold the event on a weekday when most of us are working.

Dale


----------



## Maestro (Mar 4, 2008)

Dale01 said:


> Word has it this year the Airport is supposed to put on a bigger show then ever.



Well, don't count on the _Blue Angels_ and _Thunder Birds_ to be there... Because they will be both at Québec City's airshow in 2008. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------

